# She thinks being brushed is a game!



## MableBaby (May 23, 2013)

Hello!
New here...
We adopted a 6ish year old female German Shepard mix on Sunday (we think she is mixed with a collie of some sort). She is about 60 pounds, so not huge.

She already knows how to sit, down, shake a paw etc and we are working with her on staying, heeling, and off.

But I can't brush the darn girl! She thinks brushes are toys. She is trying to play the entire time and I can't get her wiggly butt to sit still. She has a lot of undercoat that needs to come out, and I need to be able to brush her for more than 5 minutes without her jumping and playing. She doesn't mind the actual brushing. But it takes two people, with two brushes, to get anywhere.
I have even tried taking her on a long walk to tire her out first.

How do you train a dog to not find brushing a game?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry I don't really know the answer to your question. Just wanted to bump the thread hoping you get answers. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I am not sure either, but maybe if she is really in need of a major brushing it might be better for a professional groomer to do the first round of brushing. If there are mats and tangles they might be better equipped to handle it. Then after all the big grooming problems have been tackled by a professional maybe it would be easier for you to figure out a way to get her to cooperate.

I know that is not much help but hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Try taking her to a professional groomer--they have ways of making a pup hold still, and they can do a much more thorough job of de-shedding than it is possible to do at home. They can also help get her accustomed to being brushed, and will have some tips for you in maintaining the coat.

If you don't have a good groomer nearby, try tying her to something sturdy so that she can't turn around and mouth you while you're brushing. Make sure she can't slip her head out of her collar. Be patient but firm and go slow, like you're just having a petting session. Quick movements will stimulate her play drive, so use long, slow, steady strokes at first. Talk to her softly and praise her when she's standing still. Since you've only had her a week, don't push her too much just yet. Better to do several short sessions than one long marathon.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

You said she knows sit & down. Do you use these commands while your brushing?


----------

